
The Future of Commercial Space Flight Is Here - Parbeyjr
http://edgylabs.com/2016/09/27/future-commercial-space-flight/
======
jlebrech
anti-piracy tech will only come once we have pirates.

plus who doesn't want to be a pirate.

